# Lighting 48" Tank



## cman7 (Dec 17, 2014)

I plan on getting a 75 or 90 gallon tank. I have all my equipment planned out except for lighting. I was looking at the Current-USA Satellite Freshwater LED Plus Light or just doing the 48" dual t8 shop light like I have on my 55 gallon SA cichlid tank. I plan on stocking mbuna and want a light that will show off the best colors. I like the Current-USA fixture because it has the moonlight setting, but it doesn't come with a timer. The LED light is $115 and the shop light is $20 plus two bulbs or if anyone knows cheap fixture that may come with moonlights built in. If I run the t8's what combo gives off the best light coloring.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I would go with the Current. I have one on my 55g and it looks great. If you want something with a built in timer, look at their Orbit Marine fixtures.

As for fluorescent bulbs, mixing actinic with your whites should help make the colors pop.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'd say it comes down to personal preference. I prefer a more blueish light, so the 50/50 bulbs which are a mix of actinic and 6500k are what I like. I have a shop light on one of my tanks which has one 50/50 bulb and one 6500k bulb which works well without being overwhelmingly blue or purpleish.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I second the recommendation for Current USA Satellite +. One, these LED setup runs 'cool' vs a T8 light. Second, the customizable option even mimicking a 50/50 effect. Thirdly, it is more energy efficient.

My personal favorite lighting effects ---- T5s but darn this setup gets hot and 2nd darn.....energy hog. I do have a 4 light fixture


----------



## cman7 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well I guess the Current USA it is. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## BDASTRK (Dec 12, 2014)

I got my LED stuff imN today and hate it, selling and go to HO t5


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I think that LEDs are the way to go. They are more energy efficient, last longer, throw off less heat, and have a much lower profile than T-5 fixtures. You just need to find the right LED.

My first LEDs were low watt early generation Beamworks fixtures. I spent a little more on a Finnex fixture and am quite happy with it. Finnex (and other brands) offer options for daylight, plants, or color enhancement.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

I have the current sat plus 48'' led on my 75 gallon and love it. It isn't set on the brightest setting since it is in the living room. I'd get another one of these lights in a heart beat. I would agree with all of the pros that mambee listed also. The super low profile is really nice.


----------



## Skeezer (Jan 10, 2013)

I wanting for "AquaticLife Edge LED" to come back in to stock at one of my shopping sites. It is a bit more then the current-usa but it has a timer and a sunrise/sunset feature. It will slowly turn the light on in the morning(sunrise) and slow turn it off at night(sunset) to give that nature feel. It also has a better light spectrum with twice the brightness. Aquaticlife-(27) 6K White, (27) 9K White, (33) 10K White, (7) Blue, (14) Red, (6) Blue Lunar LEDs 71 Watts....Current-USA 30watts and 96 White/48 RGB. Good Luck


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Another vote for the Current Satellite Plus. I have it on my 48" tank and absolutely love it. So glad I got rid of my hot, expensive T5 lights.


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

*** got the current sat plus on two tanks planted.Works great.Cant go wrong..


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

I like the aquatic edge but its 85 more then sat plus same length..Maybe Ill try it in a new 60 gl set up in the future though.Idk


----------



## cman7 (Dec 17, 2014)

What's the difference in the satellite and satellite plus? Is the rgb lights worth it? I can't really see myself changes the colors to often. I just want a nice color light for day time and a blue for night. But if the plus is better I may spend the extra $50.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

The Satellite only has white and blue LEDs, and has more, less-bright LEDs.

The Plus has white and RGB and a wireless remote, and fewer, but brighter LEDs (about twice the power).

I probably only change between 3-4 settings on my Satellite Plus, but the ability to custom create your own color is invaluable in my opinion. I haven't seen the regular Satellite in person, but given the brightness level of the Plus I wouldn't want to go with a dimmer fixture. They both have storms, though I don't use them. The cloud cover is pretty nice, though.

I will say that my main setting is all the RGBs at full, and all the whites at zero. This has an effect similar to blue actinic lights, and really makes my fish's colors pop.


----------



## pelphrey (Apr 9, 2014)

I also think the difference in the satellite and satellite plus is the plus comes with a wireless remote and the satellite has a wired remote.


----------



## hatsoff389 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm going to purchase a current USA sat plus to upgrade the lighting on my 55 gallon. I have one of those old hoods. Should I purchase glass tops to put the new lighting fixture on? Also, which size fixture should I get? The 36-48 inch or the 48-60 inch???? Any ideas would be great. Thanks!!


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

current + also comes in a 48' strip that can be cut to size and installed in your existing fixture It has a 3M tape backing. They are half the price of the complete fixture..


----------

